# when does the extended start?



## xbow (Dec 8, 2012)

when does the extended start for the front?


----------



## kzkammo (Jul 15, 2013)

Saturday


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes they all start immediately following the General season.


----------



## ryan14410 (Nov 8, 2012)

So when does the DWR put up the 2013 Extended Archery online course? I still only see the 2012 one.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Just click on the section to take the test. It says "2012" but it should let you go through and print it off.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I had a friend ask me how long the extended archery lasts. I have looked all over in the proclamation and still can't find it. Does anyone know where I find the dates?


----------



## ryan14410 (Nov 8, 2012)

Ends November 30. I don't have the guidebook in front of me to tell you what page, but it's in there; it's not hidden.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought just the opportunity to take a buck ends the 30th of Nov, but the hunt usually goes to December


----------



## JDub17 (Jun 25, 2013)

"If you haven't taken an elk by the time the general-season archery hunt ends, you may continue hunting in the Wasatch Front, Uintah Basin and Sanpete Valley extennded archery elk areas during the extended archery seasons. You may use archery equipment to take one of the following animals:

One elk--either any bull or antlerless--within the Wasatch Front and Uintah Basin extended archery areas from Sept 14-Dec 15"


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

we have lost the doe only hunt in Dec. the deer hunt ends Nov 30th no matter what.


----------

